# Speaking of birds...



## Formula4Fish (Apr 24, 2007)

I thought I'd share a few pictures of our avian friends that I've gotten over the past few days.

Dick


----------



## huntmaster58 (Oct 1, 2008)

Cool picts! I like the turn back and look at you of the second one.


----------



## Ontherocks (Dec 29, 2010)

Nice pics. I especially like the scissortail. And what type of bird is the next to last one?


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Very nice photos. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Formula4Fish (Apr 24, 2007)

Ontherocks said:


> Nice pics. I especially like the scissortail. And what type of bird is the next to last one?


That's an Eastern Kingbird. Yeah, I'm kinda partial to the Scissortail too.

Here's a couple more of it


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Great series Dick. I sure need to get back down there sometime soon.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I like the Painted Bunting and I think that is a Mountain Bluebird?? in the second pic. All great shots.


----------



## DeepBlueGulf (Jan 18, 2005)

The second picture is an Indigo Bunting, we've got a few of them wandering around here in Corpus. 

But F4Fish, where is the Yellow-Headed Blackbird?? Post that one up.


Tom - DeepBlueGulf


----------



## Formula4Fish (Apr 24, 2007)

Haute Pursuit said:


> I like the Painted Bunting and I think that is a Mountain Bluebird?? in the second pic. All great shots.


Like DeepBlueGulf said, it's an Indigo Bunting. The grey feathers on it are either because it is moulting, or it's a juvenile just entering adulthood.

Here are a few adult males that I got the next day.


----------



## Formula4Fish (Apr 24, 2007)

DeepBlueGulf said:


> The second picture is an Indigo Bunting, we've got a few of them wandering around here in Corpus.
> 
> But F4Fish, where is the Yellow-Headed Blackbird?? Post that one up.
> 
> Tom - DeepBlueGulf


Yellow-Headed Blackbirds... Coming up


----------



## Hollywood1053 (May 15, 2009)

Awesome pics, thanks for sharing....


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

Wow! Great bunch of bird shots. Nice job.


----------

